# How far is it safe to walk my puppy?



## Caldot18 (May 8, 2013)

I have a highly energetic 7 month old Labradoodle that I walk two miles every weekday and four miles both Saturday and Sunday. He is about medium sized (slightly smaller than a collie) and recovers with full energy after about an hours sleep. 
I just wondered, am I walking him too far too young? I recently was to that it could cause joint issues but he's so energetic and a half hour walk just doesn't seem enough for him. 
I like walking and I was considering going on a 14 mile walk with him this weekend.
Please advise


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

No way on this earth would I be walking a 7 month old puppy for 14 miles.


----------



## Caldot18 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I'll give this weekend a miss.
Do you think the regular weekday/weekend walks could be too much as well?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Caldot18 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll give this weekend a miss.
> Do you think the regular weekday/weekend walks could be too much as well?


I followed the 5 minute rule when Pippa was a puppy. (5 minutes of exercise per month in age, up to twice a day - ie 5month old puppy can have 25 minutes of excercise per walk).


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

How much time does it take to walk two and four miles? I never think of it in miles so I have no idea.

I would not be walking a 7 month old pup for 14 miles, either. Long walks should be saved for when he is fully grown. At the moment he won't have the physical stamina or endurance for long bouts of exercise; he is still a baby really and too much too soon could lead to problems down the line.


----------



## Caldot18 (May 8, 2013)

Sounds like sound advice from both of you. 2 miles takes me about 35mins so this would follow the 5 minute per month rule. 
I'll cut back on the weekend walks for a while and avoid anything over 45 mins I think.
Thanks again!


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Well considering walking pace is around 4mph then 2 miles is only a half an hour or so walk. So definitely not too much for a 7 months old, as at 7 months they should happily be walking 35 minutes per walk. Though to be honest I think that rule is silly and from what I've read there very little evidence linking excessive exercise and hip dysplasia, obesity is a much bigger risk factor. 

I walk Fenrir who is nearly 7 months for around 45 minutes to an hour everyday which is approximately 2-4 miles depending on how much he plays. He's a pain in the ass if he only get half an hour.

However 14 miles is way too far, you have to build up to that kind of distance slowly.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just ask, are his parents hip scored, and do you have any idea of your pups parentage? 

The rule is 5 mins per month of age (per day) forced lead walking, and that's generally up till 12 months of age, play exercise is better where they're not just forced to walk, or follow, as they have the opportunity to lie down and rest.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

14 miles is a long way but it depends on how you are going to do it. Is it going to be 3 or 4 miles at a time or is it a route march. I too think it is a bit far for a 7 month old dog.
My 2 year old miniature poodle has done a few fast 10 - 12 mile walks and she is knackered the next day! She is very fit too and frequently does 6 miles.


----------

